# Hammerpreis - Ultimate Culture Bedchair - 6 - Bein Karpfenliege - NUR 59,95€ !!!



## am-angelsport

Hallo Angelfreunde,​ 
TOP Angebot​ 



*Ultimate*
*Culture Bedchair
*
*6 - Bein Karpfenliege*

​  
Maße: 195 x 75 x höhe 30-40 cm     ​ Gewicht: 8,8 kg ​ ​ 



​ 
NUR 59,95 €- unglaublich !​



bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

